# Sevenstring.org interview: Justin Lowe from After the Burial



## Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Part 1. 



Part 2. 



So there's a pretty funny story regarding this. Justin was nice enough to put me on the guest list, he told me to remind him a few days before the show. I sent him a message: 
*
Don't forget about my spot tonight.

The name's Nicolas Escalante.

Actually, it's Rick Windsor, that's my mexican soap opera name.
See you tonight!
*

In the confusion of being on the road, they actually put the name Nicolas Escalante on the list and didn't tell me. 

Needless to say, we all had a pretty good laugh about it. Justin's new nickname for me is Nick Escalade. He did say that he will make sure to get the right name on the list next time. 

Super nice guy, he looks around on the board every now and then. Justin, if you see this, thanks for doing the interview and tell "Antonio" and "el Trento" I said hello! 







photo by Triniti Ortiz


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 6, 2009)

Good work Rick


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh my fucking god i want that guitar!!!


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

It's pretty nice.

Trent has one with what I call "Lamborghini Red." I tried to get a shot of it but the color didn't respond with my camera. Oh well.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 6, 2009)

:33 seconds into the interview, you can already hear a break down


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

I can't remember who that was playing.


----------



## st2012 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice job man.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 7, 2009)

Is it just me or is this loading really, really slowly?

Rick, I'll have this on the front page in a day or so


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice of you to do the interview man, props!


----------



## _detox (Feb 7, 2009)

I love hearing intelligent guys in metal bands talk. I'm stuck with the *southern accent "Yee-up, we just turn up real loud and jam ya know? that's what that thur metal's about!" type people around here. 

That paint job is the sickest thing ever. Him and the guy from the Faceless are owning that.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2009)

He's quite a smart guy. 

His guitar was practically glowing in the dark.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, fuck, that was scary - so many colors! The goddamn Teletubbies would've felt inadequate!

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Giamatti (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet interview, amazing band. Not to mention the guitar... Anyone learnt pi yet?


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not smart enough to learn it.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 8, 2009)

I didn't have the CDs until that concert so I'm still picking it up...

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2009)

Jeff will have it down before too long.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 8, 2009)

Jeff tuned the Blackjack to F with an 11-52+74 set...

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course you did. 

How's that cable wire working for you?


----------



## canadianmetal89 (Feb 9, 2009)

I had a chance to chat with him when they came here. I asked him alot of the same questions haha. hes a pretty chill dude.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 9, 2009)

DO WANT RG2228LNG!


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 9, 2009)

Amazing band, awesome interview. I definitely can't wait to here some new shit by them and I also am curious about the new vocalist. 

Everyone else has stated the obviouse, that guitar is fucking ridiculous!!!


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 27, 2009)

(sorry for the bump, but this is one of my favorite bands)

I saw these guys live a few months ago, and me and my friend were in the front row...anyway Justin was setting up all his stuff right in front of us, and we were making small talk...I would have to say this is one of the nicest guys I've talked to.

also on a side note, you know how sometimes you see someone and you just know they are a metalhead? I don't feel that with him, he's kinda breaking the trend...which I like


----------



## budda (Apr 27, 2009)

I talked to him and trent after their set a few months ago, great dudes - got my CD signed .

since i missed this before, thanks for the bump 

and I have pics of the RG2228's in their rack somewhere on my camera/computer. they're thexy


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Apr 28, 2009)

Seeing them for Summer slaughter and Im pretty stoked.
That guitar is the sex, and does anynoe else get chills listening to that riff playing throughout the breakdown at the beginning of "Cursing Akhenaten?"


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2009)

I get chills listening to the entire album.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Apr 28, 2009)

Good point


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 28, 2009)

WhitechapelCS said:


> Seeing them for Summer slaughter and Im pretty stoked.
> That guitar is the sex, and does anynoe else get chills listening to that riff playing throughout the breakdown at the beginning of "Cursing Akhenaten?"



i used to really love the intro to that song...then I had to listen to it 1 too many times and now I can't stand it. 

My personal favorite is Ometh



budda said:


> since i missed this before, thanks for the bump




YOU BETTER BE THANKFUL!

jk man anytime


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

they made a song around Pi?



why is it every time I tab out a sweet idea someone has already done it?


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 18, 2009)

He is so clean cut, it surprises me. Didnt know he uses 8 strings either.. or flashy guitars....
Before this interview all i knew was that these guys f*cking shred.
thank you for enlightening me.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 18, 2009)

He is an *insanely* nice guy. Very approachable, laid-back, and friendly... and, as you can see in the interviews, very patient with funny-looking nerds. See them live when you get the chance, and don't be surprised when he'll talk with you for extended periods of time about anything from recording to beer to live performance.

Jeff


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 18, 2009)

Finally watched this after it being bumped again, awesome interview!


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Feb 8, 2010)

YAY!!! I finally found the interview!
Thanks for getting it! Just found out about these guys a couple months ago and I can say I truly love them!


----------



## JBroll (Feb 8, 2010)

If I'm able to get up to Austin on Wednesday we'll be redoing and expanding this significantly. 

Jeff


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2010)

We'll redo the Justin interview at a later date, the Trent interview will be up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Rick said:


> We'll redo the Justin interview at a later date, the Trent interview will be up in the next couple of weeks.


Epic win, trent is quite the character


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 11, 2010)

These guys are too clever and too skilled, so I must assume they are T-800s or maybe even higher models.

I <3 ATB. The only band I know who manages to use 8 strings and make a whole album that doesn't sound like variations of the same song (Not that that bothers me anyway). I would marry these men.


----------

